# ORV Ordinance



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I've read through our county (Leelanau) ORV ordinance and there is nowhere I see where on ORV sticker is required to ride county roads.

I know if I go off-road, or onto a lake, it's required, but if I stay on county roads, or private property, is it still required?

Do other county ordinances have the specific requirement for an ORV sticker as part of their written ordinance?

http://www.leelanau.cc/downloads/orv_ordinance_2012_001.pdf


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

State required. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_15070-305352--,00.html


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> State required.
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_15070-305352--,00.html


That only refers to designated ORV routes, not specific to county roads. 

There's nothing there that says I need one if I only drive on county roads. I understand I need one if I get off on state designated ORV roads, trails, or Federal forest roads. 

I'm looking to drive down a county road a mile from my house to other land I own. I don't want to buy a permit if I don't have to.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

bucko12pt said:


> That only refers to designated ORV routes, not specific to county roads.
> 
> There's nothing there that says I need one if I only drive on county roads. I understand I need one if I get off on state designated ORV roads, trails, or Federal forest roads.
> 
> I'm looking to drive down a county road a mile from my house to other land I own. I don't want to buy a permit if I don't have to.


Read the second paragraph of the link out loud.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

bucko12pt said:


> That only refers to designated ORV routes, not specific to county roads.
> 
> There's nothing there that says I need one if I only drive on county roads. I understand I need one if I get off on state designated ORV roads, trails, or Federal forest roads.
> 
> I'm looking to drive down a county road a mile from my house to other land I own. I don't want to buy a permit if I don't have to.


You don't NEED one, but the fine, if you get caught can be $500. You do need a $26.25 permit to ride anywhere, except on private land. If you ride on state ORV trails you need the permit PLUS an additional $10 trail permit to use those trails.

Steve


----------

